# Kickstarter: Troll lässt mit Spaßgebot die Finanzierung von Dimension Drive platzen



## MaxFalkenstern (15. Mai 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kickstarter: Troll lässt mit Spaßgebot die Finanzierung von Dimension Drive platzen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kickstarter: Troll lässt mit Spaßgebot die Finanzierung von Dimension Drive platzen


----------



## WeeFilly (15. Mai 2015)

Jaja, das Internet! Tummelplatz der guten Menschen.


----------



## USA911 (15. Mai 2015)

Warum scheitert ein Projekt an 7000€? Wenn schon 23.000€ erreicht wurden, kann man damit doch schon einiges machen. Bei so einem Punkt würde ich doch sagen, wir setzen uns hin und schauen wo es Einsparungspotential gibt und wie wir an die restlichen 7.000€ kommen. Das Rest Geld könnte man sich doch auch über eine Bank dann finanzieren, schließlich kann man ja vorweisen, das ein Startkapital vorhanden ist und nur eine Restsumme fehlt.

Oder muss man für kickstarter, die veranschlagte Summe X zu einem Zeitpunkt Y vorweisen, das die Gelder überhaupt fließen?


----------



## MichaelG (15. Mai 2015)

So einen Kerl würde ich zur Einhaltung des Vertrages gerichtlich zwingen. Das kann doch nicht wahr sein. Und da das nicht das einzige Projekt ist, was er mit irgendwelchen Spaßangeboten torpediert hat, würde ich hart durchgreifen.


----------



## HanFred (15. Mai 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Oder muss man für kickstarter, die veranschlagte Summe X zu einem Zeitpunkt Y vorweisen, das die Gelder überhaupt fließen?


Ja, so läuft das. Wird der Betrag nicht erreicht, wird bei keinem der Backer Geld abgebucht.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Oder muss man für kickstarter, die veranschlagte Summe X zu einem Zeitpunkt Y vorweisen, das die Gelder überhaupt fließen?



ja.
deshalb ist es eigentlich immer ziemlich verdächtig, wenn kickstarter-projekt das ziel gerade so und in letzter minute erreicht. 
(unter anderem?) bei indiegogo kann man hingegen kampagnen ohne fixes fundinggoal erstellen.


----------



## schokoeis (15. Mai 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> So einen Kerl würde ich zur Einhaltung des Vertrages gerichtlich zwingen. Das kann doch nicht wahr sein. Und da das nicht das einzige Projekt ist, was er mit irgendwelchen Spaßangeboten torpediert hat, würde ich hart durchgreifen.



Naja torpediert hat er es ja nicht direkt. Das wäre mit oder ohne die zurückgezogene Spende gescheitert. Aber er hat auf miese Art und Weise mit den Gefühlen der Entwickler gespielt (was definitiv auch nicht ok ist).


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Mai 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ja.
> deshalb ist es eigentlich immer ziemlich verdächtig, wenn kickstarter-projekt das ziel gerade so und in letzter minute erreicht.
> (unter anderem?) bei indiegogo kann man hingegen kampagnen ohne fixes fundinggoal erstellen.



Warum muss das denn gleich wieder verdächtig sein. Wenn ich eine Kickstarterkampagne machen würde, und es würden am Ende nur noch eine kleine Summe fehlen, dann würde ich doch auch privat noch die allerletzten Kröten zusammenkratzen, nur damit die Hürde genommen wird:

Ich brauche 100,000€. Kurz vor Ende der Kampagne steht der Zähler bei 99,000€.
Wäre doch dumm, das an den 1000€ scheitern zu lassen - die lassen sich auch noch irgendwie zusammenkratzen, und wenn ich dafür kurzfristig was verkaufen muss (ein paar Single Malts, z. B.).


----------



## Exar-K (15. Mai 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> und wenn ich dafür kurzfristig was verkaufen muss (ein paar Single Malts, z. B.).


Mach mir einen guten Preis.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Kickstarterkampagne machen würde, und es würden am Ende nur noch eine kleine Summe fehlen, dann würde ich doch auch privat noch die allerletzten Kröten zusammenkratzen, nur damit die Hürde genommen wird:
> 
> Ich brauche 100,000€. Kurz vor Ende der Kampagne steht der Zähler bei 99,000€.
> Wäre doch dumm, das an den 1000€ scheitern zu lassen - die lassen sich auch noch irgendwie zusammenkratzen, und wenn ich dafür kurzfristig was verkaufen muss (ein paar Single Malts, z. B.).



ich hielte das (zumindest) für moralisch äußerst fragwürdig.
und abgesehen davon verbieten es die kickstarter-statuten auch.


----------



## schokoeis (15. Mai 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich hielte das (zumindest) für moralisch äußerst fragwürdig.
> und abgesehen davon verbieten es die kickstarter-statuten auch.



Was? Single malt verkaufen?


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Mai 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich hielte das (zumindest) für moralisch äußerst fragwürdig.



Warum? Jeder, absolut jeder(s) Entwickler/Erfinder/StartUp investiert neben dem Fundraising auch zusätzlich noch eigenes Kapital. Alles andere wäre in meinen Augen unseriös - also sich komplett auf "Sponsoring" zu verlassen, ohne selbst auch nur einen Cent beizusteuern.



> und abgesehen davon verbieten es die kickstarter-statuten auch.



Okay, wieder was gelernt. Ich sehe ein, dass man das unter Umständen missbrauchen kann, aber grundsätzlich halte ich es schon für okay und auch legitim, wenn man seinem "Baby" auf den letzen Metern über die Ziellinie hilft.

@Exar-K: Wenn ich verkaufen _*müsste*_. Es gibt aber aktuell keinen einzigen Grund, das zu tun.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Mai 2015)

Oh Mann, das ist aber echt mies. So etwas ist wirklich nicht witzig. Man müsste da solche Leute irgendwie belangen können.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Mai 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Oh Mann, das ist aber echt mies. So etwas ist wirklich nicht witzig. Man müsste da solche Leute irgendwie belangen können.



Rechtlich ist da wohl nichts möglich. Keine Frage, die Aktion ist unter aller Kanone und wenn etwas wie Karma tatsächlich existiert, war diese Aktion wohl mit einem heftigen Verlust desselbigen verbunden - aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass man solche "Spaßvögel" nicht belangen kann:

Kickstarter lässt explizit zu, dass Backer JEDERZEIT ihr Pledge widerrufen können, solange das Projekt noch nicht (erfolgreich) beendet wurde. Im Klartext heißt das, dass ein Troll theoretisch in den letzten Sekunden alles ruinieren kann.


----------



## Theojin (15. Mai 2015)

Wenn sowas öfter passiert, dann wird Kickstarter seine AGBs in dem Punkt aber schnell ändern müssen, denn sowas macht sie als Plattform zu unsicher. Man muß ja immer bedenken, daß es zwei Seiten gibt. Als Entwickler, wie in dem Fall, war das wahrscheinlich wie ein Schlag ins Gesicht, und als (ehrlicher) Backer sollte man schon genau abwägen, was man so unterstützt, ohne daß man sein Geld zurück fordern muß.

Meinetwegen könnte Kickstarter eben diese Option gern kicken ( jaja, mieses Wortspiel, ich weiß  ), auf die paar Hanseln, die deswegen nicht mehr backen kann man verzichten, wenn man dafür die ganzen scheiß Trolle loswird.


----------



## Orzhov (15. Mai 2015)

Manchen Leuten kann man scheinbar nur eingeschränkt den Zugang zu internetfähigen Geräten gestatten.


----------



## MRRadioactiv (15. Mai 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Manchen Leuten kann man scheinbar nur eingeschränkt den Zugang zu internetfähigen Geräten gestatten.


Da hast du absolut recht...so was is einfach nur fies....


----------



## batesvsronin (16. Mai 2015)

vll hat die Sache was gutes und die Entwickler kriegen die nötige Aufmerksamkeit um ihren Traum zu verwirklichen...


----------



## DAmado (16. Mai 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Warum? Jeder, absolut jeder(s) Entwickler/Erfinder/StartUp investiert neben dem Fundraising auch zusätzlich noch eigenes Kapital. Alles andere wäre in meinen Augen unseriös - also sich komplett auf "Sponsoring" zu verlassen, ohne selbst auch nur einen Cent beizusteuern.



Wer sagt dir denn das die bei bei Kickstarter nicht mit einem Eigenkapital planen? Wenn für die Kampagne 100.000 € verlangt werden bedeutet dies ja nicht das die gesamte Kampagne nur 100.000 € kosten wird. Vielleicht kostet das gesamte Projekt 500.000 € wovon halt 400.000 € durch Eigenkapital abgedeckt sind und halt nur der Restbetrag über Kickstarter noch finanziert werden muss.


----------



## Batze (16. Mai 2015)

Was ich mich immer Frage, gerade bei der Game Entwicklung. Woher wissen die Entwickler immer so genau was sie für ein Budget brauchen?

Wenn ich mir, jüngstes Beispiel pCars anschaue, wie oft das verschoben worden ist. Da kann man doch gar nicht wissen wie viel Geld man braucht.
Ok, pCars wurde über Early Access finanziert, aber ganz so verschieden ist das ja auch nicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Mai 2015)

DAmado schrieb:


> Wer sagt dir denn das die bei bei Kickstarter nicht mit einem Eigenkapital planen? Wenn für die Kampagne 100.000 € verlangt werden bedeutet dies ja nicht das die gesamte Kampagne nur 100.000 € kosten wird. Vielleicht kostet das gesamte Projekt 500.000 € wovon halt 400.000 € durch Eigenkapital abgedeckt sind und halt nur der Restbetrag über Kickstarter noch finanziert werden muss.



Ich dachte, es wäre verständlich, dass ich genau das ausdrücken wollte. 
Mir ging es nur darum, zu verdeutlichen, dass die meisten am Ende nochmal die letzten Cents zusammenkratzen würden, um ein Projekt erfolgreich abzuschließen.

@Batze:

Bei erfahrenen Entwickler, sind das, nun, Erfahrungswerte. 

Die Kosten sind relativ gut planbar, denn der größte Posten bei Softwareentwicklung ist der Lohn der Angestellten. Ansonsten kommen noch laufende Ausgaben wie Miete, Strom, etc. dazu. Zum Teil sicherlich auch neues Equipment; bei den Warhorse Studios (Kingdom Come) wurde z. B. nach der erfolgreichen Kampagne "Motion Capture"-Ausrüstung gekauft. 

Konkret heißt das also, die Entwickler können ziemlich genau vorher sagen, für wie viele Monate das Geld reichen wird. Anhand dieser Daten plant man dann eben die Entwicklung. Idealerweise mit einem entsprechenden Puffer, denn  - und das ist die Crux - bei einer Softwareentwicklung kann natürlich auch viel schiefgehen, Dinge nicht so funktionieren, wie man sich das ursprünglich vorgestellt hat, usw.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Mai 2015)

Zumal das Gesamtbudget für eine Gameentwicklung niee wirklich auf den letzten Cent planbar ist.

Ich sehe Kickstarter nur als Anschubfinanzierung. Nicht jedes Projekt bekommt so wie Chris Roberts Geld im Überfluß. Wo waren wir da aktuell noch einmal?  65 Mio ?


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Mai 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Zumal das Gesamtbudget für eine Gameentwicklung niee wirklich auf den letzten Cent planbar ist.
> 
> Ich sehe Kickstarter nur als Anschubfinanzierung. Nicht jedes Projekt bekommt so wie Chris Roberts Geld im Überfluß. Wo waren wir da aktuell noch einmal?  65 Mio ?



Aktuell? Deine Daten sind stark veraltet. Mittlerweile hat CIG mehr als 82 Mio. $ eingenommen.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Mai 2015)

Autsch. Sch.. die Wand an. Mit dem Budget kann er gleich danach SC2 anfangen.


----------



## Worrel (16. Mai 2015)

Wieso ist sowas eigentlich möglich? Warum werden "Spaßbieter" nicht konzeptionell oder technisch ausgeschlossen? Das Internet und entsprechende Gestalten gibt es ja nicht erst seit gestern ...


----------



## Malifurion (16. Mai 2015)

Unverschämtheit. Dieser Troll gehört mal richtig windelweich geprügelt. Das sowas überhaupt geht. Der Typ muss echt langeweile haben...


----------



## Desotho (16. Mai 2015)

Ohne den troll wäre das Ziel auch nicht erreicht worden. Es natürlich unter aller Sau und dass es für die Entwickler emotional belastend ist, wenn der vermeintliche Erfolg dann nachträglich zerschlagen wird ist auch klar.


----------



## Orzhov (16. Mai 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso ist sowas eigentlich möglich? Warum werden "Spaßbieter" nicht konzeptionell oder technisch ausgeschlossen? Das Internet und entsprechende Gestalten gibt es ja nicht erst seit gestern ...



Soweit ich das verstanden habe ist das "backen" eines Projekts eine Absichtserklärung. Du erklärst also deine Absicht Geld für ein Projekt beizusteuern, sofern eine Bedingung erreicht wurde. Wird diese Bedingung nicht erreicht, erlischt deine Absichtserklärung. Sprich wenn das Wetter morgen schön ist, gehst du vielleicht in den Wald. Trotzdem kannst du dich trotz erfüllter Bedingung immer noch für einen begrenzten Zeitraum anders entscheiden, oder anders ausgedrückt du übst lieber noch ne Runde sitzen obwohl draußen die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Worrel (16. Mai 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstanden habe ist das "backen" eines Projekts eine Absichtserklärung. ...


Daraufhin habe ich mir jetzt nochmal dern Newstext genau durchgelesen: Eigentlich stimmt der Titel nicht. Denn nicht der Troll ist schuld daran, daß das geplatzt ist, sondern, daß sich nicht genug dafür gefunden hatten.
Das hatte ich vorher anders verstanden, und zwar so, daß der Troll durch den Rückzug seines sein Gebotes *ursächlich *daran schuld wäre.

So ist das doch letzten Endes nichts weiter, als bei denen anzurufen:_ "Ha-ha, ihr habt zuwenig Geld!"_, was sicherlich kein schöner Zug ist, aber eben weit von der Sabotage entfernt ist, nach der sich die Titelzeile anhört.


----------



## NightmareEX (17. Mai 2015)

Manche Leute haben im Internet echt nichts verloren. So mit der Hoffnung von Leuten zu spielen ist einfach erbärmlich.


----------



## LSD-Goat (17. Mai 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Daraufhin habe ich mir jetzt nochmal dern Newstext genau durchgelesen: Eigentlich stimmt der Titel nicht. Denn nicht der Troll ist schuld daran, daß das geplatzt ist, sondern, daß sich nicht genug dafür gefunden hatten.
> Das hatte ich vorher anders verstanden, und zwar so, daß der Troll durch den Rückzug seines sein Gebotes *ursächlich *daran schuld wäre.
> 
> So ist das doch letzten Endes nichts weiter, als bei denen anzurufen:_ "Ha-ha, ihr habt zuwenig Geld!"_, was sicherlich kein schöner Zug ist, aber eben weit von der Sabotage entfernt ist, nach der sich die Titelzeile anhört.


Du bist doch nicht erst seit gestern hier und solltest wissen wie hier der Hase läuft.

Eine Meldung "Kickstarter projekt geplatzt!" hätte niemand angeklickt, aber wenn die Titelzeile suggeriert ein Troll hätte das Projekt ruiniert wittert natürlich jeder seine Chance um mal wieder über Trolle abzulästern, der eigentliche Vorfall ist dabei doch nur noch nebensächlich, hauptsache gratis flamen 

Das traurige ist, es funktioniert weil die Leser hier anscheinend immernoch denken sie würden hier ernsthaft infomiert werden.
Dummes Klickvieh


----------



## Worrel (17. Mai 2015)

LSD-Goat schrieb:


> Du bist doch nicht erst seit gestern hier und solltest wissen wie hier der Hase läuft...


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ...


----------



## belakor602 (20. Mai 2015)

Böse Zungen würden jetzt behaupten dass es ein geplanter und höchst effektiver Schachzug war 

Nein ehrlich jetzt ich gönn den Entwickler den vorraussichtlichen Erfolg jetzt, schön dass ein Troll nicht ihren Traum zerplatzt hat!
Obwohl er ihn indirekt erst ermöglicht hat, hoffentlich ist das ein doppelter Schlag ins Gesicht für den Troll.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Mai 2015)

LSD-Goat schrieb:


> Dummes Klickvieh


Da musst du dich aber dann auch dazu zählen.


----------

